# Autoglym vs Gtechniq



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok so a bit of a noob question coming up I'm afraid!

Still relatively new to the whole detailing thing and have been largely stuck in my ways with AG stuff for the past few years. I have however seen a lot of praise for Gtechniq stuff on here and am considering giving it a go when I get low on AG.
However still being a bit new to everything I've never used much else than AG so my question is how do you rate either brand personally and how easy are Gtechniq's products to apply in general?
Also I'm still finding all the naming of their products a little confusing can anyone elaborate? The C's G's etc?!

Thanks for helping out a rather clueless bloke!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

they are good, but also quite expensive

i would advice to stick with AG - decent price and decent results!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Depends what products your talking about really 

Gtechniq do a lot of sealant type products, paint sealant wheel sealant etc which they are one of the best for 

Their permanent trim restorer is rated highly too 

Nothing wrong with AG though, they also make excellent products


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Might stick with AG for now then seeing as I'm used to them thanks for the advice :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I used to use autoglym now I have every Gtechniq bottle they do....

If you do nothing else get the g6 glass cleaner it's the best I've used and the l1 if you have leather seats it's shocking how far that stuff goes and how easy it is to use.....c2v3 I woukd never ever be without its so slick and fast to use on paint and plastics

And c5 for alloys, bonus you can use what's left on plastics also

I'll shut up now


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Dougnorwich said:


> I used to use autoglym now I have every Gtechniq bottle they do....
> 
> If you do nothing else get the g6 glass cleaner it's the best I've used and the l1 if you have leather seats it's shocking how far that stuff goes and how easy it is to use.....c2v3 I woukd never ever be without its so slick and fast to use on paint and plastics
> 
> ...


Would not be without either G6 or Gtechniq Panel Wipe


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Tough choice to be honest as their both quality company's who produce great products. I guess really it would come down to how much you want to spend as gtechniq are a bit dearer and sometimes more difficult to apply. If your happy with auto glym then stick with it but if you fancy trying something new then why not give it a go!

Sutty.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I find prep work on Gtech products needs to be spot on. AG can be a little less forgiving. 
Gonz.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

C2V3 for me is outstanding if you do get a GTechniq product.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

cole_exclusiv said:


> C2V3 for me is outstanding if you do get a GTechniq product.


The (new) Carpro Reload gives it a run for its money!! Lol
Gonz.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

I like the Gtechniq stuff I have to say


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Hmm well this has given me food for thought! I may dabble in the odd bit once I've used some AG stuff up and see how I get on!


----------

